# Advice needed! Demo lesson with very young learners.



## miss direct (Apr 11, 2012)

Tomorrow I'm going to a kindergarten to give a demo lesson. I've already had an interview for this position, which went well, and the headteacher said she wants to see how I interact with the kids before offering me the job. 

I've taught kids before, but not ones this young. (By the way, I live in Turkey and teach English as a foreign language).  

I'll be giving a 40 minute lesson, and I've been asked to do some sort of craft related to animals - their teacher says they've already learned names of animals. She suggested paper bag puppets. 

I just need some advice as I'm feeling a bit nervous. I like children but am not used to a big group of them who don't know English, plus the headteacher will be watching which will make me a bit more nervous. 

I'm thinking go in, introduce myself, ask them their names (I'm presuming they can answer this?), show some picture of animals and ask what they are. 

Maybe play a quick little game about different animals to review vocab. Then show them "one I made earlier"...ie one I will make tonight or in the morning. Show them how to make it step by step and do it together (?). Their normal teacher will be in the class with me. 

Is this going to fill 40 minutes? It doesn't seem like enough to me! Is there anyone here who teaches small children who can give me some pointers? I currently teach at a university so it's very different!


----------



## tombowler (Apr 11, 2012)

the craft will take some time, they will need some help here and there, My opinion is that a pre-school craft should look like the kids made it not the teachers (the current gripe with my daughters school the teachers make 99% of the craft) you need to talk alot about what you are doing, you colour this blue, cut this out etc demonstrate one step for them to take then the next often works well, with young learners you have to talk more the opposite than with older (ie not pre-school age learners) don't forget to wipe noses offer encouragement try to elicit the response giving the first sound of the word etc make eye contact with the kids, be animated but natural, be fun laugh play with them I try to move down to be the same level as them so I end up kneeling at the table they are sat at, when doing the intro I would have the class and me sat on the floor in a circle.

Hope this helps

Ps have a game at the end like hot potato, or have them pretend to be different animals and make the noises!

second ps demo one step get them to do it then demo the next, they wont remember the whole process


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 11, 2012)

tombowler said:


> or have them pretend to be different animals and make the noises!


 
that was going to be my suggestion.


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 11, 2012)

is there a local version of something like "old Macdonald's Farm" ? - that has plenty of animals/noise in it!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 11, 2012)

Depending on the amount of children and their ages i wouldnt expect to a) make them all do it at once b) make them all do it. 

if i was thrown into this situation i wd do either option A or B

optionA
take control and ask teacher to select 5 children for an adult directed activity with you
with these 5 i would either read them an animal related picture rich story, sing a song about animals or share photos
then show a puppet youve made then invite thrm to make one
work alongside then  commenting on process, making up narrative with them as they make puppets

option B
read story, sing songs etc with whole group 
then select five to work with you while others choose other activites teacher arranged - tell him/her beforehand
consider yr strategy to let them have a go if more than five want a turn


Good luck
be warm and responsive
make animal noises and generally horse round - you ll be fine



ps sorry for typos - one finger phone typing!


----------



## miss direct (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I made a sample paper bag puppet last night. 
Miss Shelf, I don't have the option of choosing just 5 children, that would be easy...If I get the job I'll be teaching the whole class so they want to see how I do it. Their class teacher is going to be in with me so hopefully she'll help a bit. All ready to go..kind of :/


----------



## hmmph (Apr 12, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## tombowler (Apr 12, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Depending on the amount of children and their ages i wouldnt expect to a) make them all do it at once b) make them all do it.
> 
> if i was thrown into this situation i wd do either option A or B
> 
> ...


 
I don't think we would have employed any teacher that asked to do this in their demo lesson at our last school (or thought that you can not get a class of 10 with one teacher or 20 with two to all do a craft together)


----------



## miss direct (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm back! It was fine...actually the headteacher didn't come to watch which took the pressure off. It was just me and the head of the primary school (who I already know). The kids were very sweet. There were only 12 - usually 20 but some were ill. First we did introductions, then we played a little game, then we made paper bag dog puppets. They did really well! They were nice children and asked if I could come to their other lessons, and one girl said "I love you teacher" and about five of them hugged me. Ha ha.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 12, 2012)

tombowler said:


> I don't think we would have employed any teacher that asked to do this in their demo lesson at our last school (or thought that you can not get a class of 10 with one teacher or 20 with two to all do a craft together)


if the job is to work  with kindergarten age children they may be aged 2-4
and a candidate needs to be sensitive to the amount of time they can sit through an activity
best practice for children aged 2-3/3-4 in England remains a balance of adult led and child initiated activities with expectations that children will experience increasing opportunities for more structured activities through the reception year (aged 4-5) Revised EYFS March 2012 - http://www.education.gov.uk/schools...um/a0068102/early-years-foundation-stage-eyfs

Most nursery jobs advertised in England expect a teacher to lead a demonstration lesson would not expect that the teacher 'teach' the whole group for 40 minutes. Instead they would expect that the candidate would demonstrate that they can both lead adult led activities, direct other staff, and set up a room so that children can explore independently. Many job interview processes do provide just a few children for the teacher to demonstrate that they can lead a session - and they often want to see that the adult is knowledgeable about early years foundation stage specific processes rather than KS1 or 2.

Reception job interview processes vary with the setting - some are more formal situations and some are more free flow in orientation.

I agree that asking to work with only 5 children in years 1 to 6 would not get the teacher the post.



miss direct said:


> I'm back! It was fine...actually the headteacher didn't come to watch which took the pressure off. It was just me and the head of the primary school (who I already know). The kids were very sweet. There were only 12 - usually 20 but some were ill. First we did introductions, then we played a little game, then we made paper bag dog puppets. They did really well! They were nice children and asked if I could come to their other lessons, and one girl said "I love you teacher" and about five of them hugged me. Ha ha.


 - hope you get it


----------

